# Multi Day rig Trip



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We left Saturday for the rigs, spending Sat night out, Sunday and Monday night in Port Eads and returned to Destin Tuesday night. Really lucked out on a super weather window. First stop was DW Proteus where we caught a 100 plus pound Big Eye and nice 70 poundish YF and bunch of smaller YF on the troll. After dark headed west fishing rigs with day break destination the Elf. Most rigs we fished had tunas but the Elf and DW Proteus seemed to have the better fish. All blue or blended water we encountered for four days was 74-75 degrees. Made three deep drops for swords south of the Amberjack rig, pulling off a nice fish after 45 minutes. Great trip, great weather (except for that intense lightning storm Tuesday night)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We went to proteous as well. Never saw that 5-10kt forecasted wind Monday night or at any point on our trip though. Nice work on those tunas, looks like y'all had fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Got some good eats and sounds like a heck of a trip!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet , nice to be able to stay out that long out there


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a nice haul!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Fat Bigeye and a hoo to boot, probably would have caught some marlin if grasshopper was working the pit!


----------

